# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Raar ongesteld

## pstubbe

hallo ik zit ergens mee ik ben 28 jaar en ik ben 18 sept ongi geworden alleen duurde dat maar 2 dagen eerst bruin en toen rood de derde dag was het weg maar nu is het 30 sept en ik ging vanmorgen naar het toilet en weer bloed licht roze is dit normaal en moet ik me nergens druk om maken of is er iets aan de hand ik ben drie maanden hiervoor ook maar 2 a 3 dagen ongi geweest wie kan me helpen

----------


## fairytale30

Hou het gewoon even in de gaten. Het kan een keer gebeuren dat je menstruatie rare kuren heeft. Mocht dit nou volgende maand weer gebeuren, dan zou ik zeker even aan de bel trekken bij je huisarts. 
Soms zit een vrouwen lichaam gewoon raar in elkaar. Ik had eerder altijd precies iedere 28 dagen mijn menstruatie, maar sinds 3 jaar krijg ik het nu iedere 23 dagen.
Er is nooit een verklaring voor gevonden.

----------

